# kind design



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

Your a shameless self promoter


----------



## damonredd (Oct 13, 2010)

liquidchaos said:


> Your a shameless self promoter


I know... it's pathetic. If you're nice, I'll send you a free shirt.


----------



## elcaposwimteam (May 16, 2009)

MAN! That Kind Design threads is the shizz niddle bib bop BLAM!


----------



## damonredd (Oct 13, 2010)

elcaposwimteam said:


> MAN! That Kind Design threads is the shizz niddle bib bop BLAM!


thanks very much. I'm just trying to get my name out there in the boating community. We were raft guides for Lakota, introducing us to everything fun you can do on a river. Now Kind Design sponsors the US men's and women's raft teams, as well as Ross Herr (kayakingross.com). thanks again...


----------



## elcaposwimteam (May 16, 2009)

Ross Herr? I heard that guy is a terrible boater! Cant even roll. Well thats what Andy over at Alpine Quest said........

What up Baz? Nice to see your presence on here!


----------

